# ADOPTED! Going into Rescue with MAGRR-Golden Boy Needs Home



## Eowyn

Where are you?


----------



## randomBvR

This breaks my heart, poor boy. Everybody and their mom wants a Golden, it shouldn't be hard to find a good home  I'll keep my ears open at the dog park, a regular had two dogs and one just passed.... are you in the bay area?


----------



## LadyLuck1022

Where are you located? Is there a local golden rescue that can help?


----------



## Claire's Friend

The dog is in Mississippi. Danny is helping with getting him into MAGRR, but we were hoping maybe someone here might be interested in him. There is a transport if needed.


----------



## dborgers

Here are the pictures of young Buck, who's 3. He'd make a wonderful addition to someone's family. Being kept outside, even during storms which frighten him, is not what this boy deserves. He needs a family to love him and let him inside 

That's Buck on the left. Beautiful boy! He's in Tupelo, MS just South of Memphis.


----------



## dborgers

I have Andy's ThunderShirt I'll send to anyone here who adopts him


----------



## dborgers

Bumping up


----------



## GoldenMum

I can help with transport if he heads southeast!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

I'm posting with my kin in Mississippi to see if any one is interested. It's a wild shot, but so near Tupelo.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

I also posted on facebook.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> I'm posting with my kin in Mississippi to see if any one is interested. It's a wild shot, but so near Tupelo.


Oh this would be so great Gwen !!


----------



## dborgers

And he's from Elvis' hometown too. Hubba Hubba


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Yes, Buck is from Elvis's hometown. What a beautiful boy-he looks like Rudy and Tucker!

Where is BUCK NOW?


----------



## dborgers

Bumping up


----------



## KathyL

He is gorgeous and really does look like Rudy and my Harley


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Where is BUCK NOW?


The home where they won't let him in the house, even when it's storming and he's scared.

Tupelo, MS, just South of Memphis, TN


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

dborgers said:


> The home where they won't let him in the house, even when it's storming and he's scared.
> 
> Tupelo, MS, just South of Memphis, TN


And, sadly, it storms a bunch down there.


----------



## dborgers

Bumping up for Buck


----------



## Mayve

Fingers, toes and paws crossed here that this beauty finds a home. If you find one up this way let me know we might be able to helpnwith transport. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buck's beautiful, thank you for everything you're doing to find him a great home.


----------



## dborgers

One way or another Buck needs to end up in a good home.


----------



## MercyMom

I hope precious Buck finds a great home soon!:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

I bet many of the close rescues might have a list of preapproved homes, waiting for a boy like Buck.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Buck!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> I bet many of the close rescues might have a list of preapproved homes, waiting for a boy like Buck.


You're absolutely right  3 year old good looking boy like him? If I hadn't adopted Rudy he'd already be at my house


----------



## Claire's Friend

dborgers said:


> You're absolutely right  3 year old good looking boy like him? If I hadn't adopted Rudy he'd already be at my house


Maybe Rudy needs a friend? Or evil twin who could get blamed for everything


----------



## swishywagga

Claire's Friend said:


> Maybe Rudy needs a friend? Or evil twin who could get blamed for everything


I was thinking the same!


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Praying Buck finds a very loving home or foster family soon.


----------



## randomBvR

I'm surprised no one has snatched this boy up yet. He wouldn't last two seconds at the rescues in California... there is an abundance of people that are pre-approved and just waiting (I was on the wait list for years)


----------



## Claire's Friend

You're right. if he were in Cali I would have a waiting list of 10 or more for him. I am sure someone will come along out there.


----------



## Jennifer1

I can help transport west if he has a taker.


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Maybe Rudy needs a friend? Or evil twin who could get blamed for everything


Katie wouldn't mind, but Ollie is already jealous of Rudy, and Rudy has enough energy for three dogs at his young age LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Katie wouldn't mind, but Ollie is already jealous of Rudy, and Rudy has enough energy for three dogs at his young age LOL


I would say that Danny and Jane have their hands full!


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you for trying to find a new home for this beautiful boy. ..... Fingers crossed. 
I'd help drive him if I lived closer. I wish I could help.


----------



## Mayve

dborgers said:


> Katie wouldn't mind, but Ollie is already jealous of Rudy, and Rudy has enough energy for three dogs at his young age LOL


This boy would keep Rudy busy.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Mayve said:


> This boy would keep Rudy busy.....


We already have three!! LOL 

Rudy doesn't need help staying busy. He's a busy beaver all the time he isn't taking a cat, er, sorry Rudy, dog nap


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Buck needs a loving home!! Please read about him and spread the word!



http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cue-cases/304066-golden-boy-needs-home-4.html


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

There must be someone out there looking for a beautiful, young, boy!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Over 1200 views and not one inquiry ????


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Bumping up for sweet Buck!


----------



## jennretz

I have my hands full with Charlie and trying to help with my Mom's dog or I would snatch him up...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Claire's Friend said:


> Over 1200 views and not one inquiry ????


Have you got him listed on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB Page?

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

You will need to send the Group Administrator a message to get him posted on there. 

*Danny*- are you still trying to get him in with MAGRR?

If GR Rescues need to be contacted in the area he's in, I will be happy to contact them. 
Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Great suggestions and offers of help! Thanks!!


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you got him listed on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB Page?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers
> 
> You will need to send the Group Administrator a message to get him posted on there.
> 
> *Danny*- are you still trying to get him in with MAGRR?
> 
> If GR Rescues need to be contacted in the area he's in, I will be happy to contact them.
> Let me know if you need any help.







Sandy - the lady who runs Friends of Golden Retrievers on FB requested no new reach outs for next few days because her golden is having some health issues..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom

What's going on with this boy? I'm not fully sure if our humane society can take him but we just had a person asking if we would have any golden retrievers. They fly out of shelters here if they even get posted.


----------



## lrod1160

Hello I am very new here. Just joined today. We just lost our buddy Rusty to Hemangiosarcoma last week. We live in Connecticut & would love to give him a home. Not sure how we could get him here though. Feel free to contact me if you think we can work something out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> Sandy - the lady who runs Friends of Golden Retrievers on FB requested no new reach outs for next few days because her golden is having some health issues..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I talked to her the other day, knew her boy was having health issues.

I am guessing at some point she will be updating the pages and adding new info.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lrod1160 said:


> Hello I am very new here. Just joined today. We just lost our buddy Rusty to Hemangiosarcoma last week. We live in Connecticut & would love to give him a home. Not sure how we could get him here though. Feel free to contact me if you think we can work something out.


Irod1160, welcome to the forum. 

So very sorry for the loss your Rusty. We have a Rainbow Bridge section here on the forum if you'd like to post a Tribute to him.

There is a list of members who have signed up to help with Transports, several have been done in the past.


----------



## dborgers

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Danny*- are you still trying to get him in with MAGRR?
> 
> If GR Rescues need to be contacted in the area he's in, I will be happy to contact them.
> Let me know if you need any help.


I just spoke with Patty (the mother-in-law). She's going to contact MAGRR on Monday. If MAGRR can't take him I can get him into MTGRR or TVGRR. Just waiting ...

Danny


----------



## dborgers

lrod1160 said:


> Hello I am very new here. Just joined today. We just lost our buddy Rusty to Hemangiosarcoma last week. We live in Connecticut & would love to give him a home. Not sure how we could get him here though. Feel free to contact me if you think we can work something out.


There is an email address in the first post if you want to contact the person who is the advocate for this boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> I just spoke with Patty (the mother-in-law). She's going to contact MAGRR on Monday. If MAGRR can't take him I can get him into MTGRR or TVGRR. Just waiting ...
> 
> Danny


Thanks Danny, he's beautiful. 

He's my kind of boy, love the Reds, but my DH has me on a strict limit of 2 or I would be contacting the person myself. Actually I'd have a house full of them..........


----------



## lrod1160

I have family in Arkansas & Alabama willing to help me get him up here to me in Connecticut. He will ALWAYS be inside except for bathroom breaks in our fenced in yard.


----------



## dborgers

Patty is the mother-in-law of the man who has Buck. Her email address is at the end of the first post on this thread. You might want to include your vet info (vet's phone number and name of the golden you just lost).

Shoot her an email.


----------



## canajo

Irod1160-Rescue Road Trips brings dogs up from Mississippi and drops them off in Rocky Hill, CT. Greg is the owner/driver and he is absolutely amazing. He has recently been in Parade Magazine and either the "Today Show" or "Good Morning America"-can't remember which one. I pick up my fosters from him and the arrival of the truck is one of the most exciting things I have ever seen. It is like Christmas morning!

Also, Alpha Dog Transport picks up from Mississippi neighboring states and Jeff, the owner/driver, is fantastic also. He charges $140 and drops off in Waterbury and Planfield, CT. I have picked up fosters from both stops in Connecticut and, again, it is joyous and exciting occasion. 

Just passing this info along in case it is helpful. Thank you so much for adopting!


----------



## dborgers

iRod,

I sent you a PM (Private Message). Click the link below your user name top right "Your Notifications", then "Unread Private Messages"


----------



## baxtersmom2013

Does anyone know how he is with cats?


----------



## Claire's Friend

E-mail Patty, her address is at the end of the first post.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

I sent you an email and a private message.
Since Irod only has five posts, she won't be able to reply to your private message, but she will be able to read it.


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Bumping up for Buck!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/304066-golden-boy-needs-home.html


----------



## KathyL

Anyone know the status of Buck?


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy

Buck still needs a home!


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Bumping up for Buck!


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Bumping up for Buck!


----------



## jennretz

Did his lead fall through?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

KathyL said:


> Anyone know the status of Buck?


I'll talk to Patty tonight and update


----------



## Ruby13

I wish I could take him! But, with a very large intact male and a very grouchy neutered male in the house, I would be afraid of his chances here, and he needs the perfect home, once uprooted from the only home he has ever known. 

Danny, that thundershirt may change his life! 

I will check around here for a home. Adult Goldens are hard to come by here. I have friends at work who volunteer for the local shelters and maybe they will know someone!


----------



## jennretz

Ruby13 said:


> I wish I could take him! But, with a very large intact male and a very grouchy neutered male in the house, I would be afraid of his chances here, and he needs the perfect home, once uprooted from the only home he has ever known.
> 
> Danny, that thundershirt may change his life!
> 
> I will check around here for a home. Adult Goldens are hard to come by here. I have friends at work who volunteer for the local shelters and maybe they will know someone!


That would be wonderful!


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Bumping up for Buck.


----------



## Mayve

Any news????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom

lets get buck a home!


----------



## Karen519

*Any news?*

Any News on Buck?


----------



## DiamondGal

You can't tell me that this beautiful Golden hasn't found a home yet? Any updates on him? I just stumbled upon this post so if there's been another one updating a happy outcome please let me know. Does he get along with other dogs?


----------



## dborgers

Patty is coordinating with her daughter to get him into MAGRR.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I read this thread last night and was honestly to upset at the time to respond. Thank you Danny and Claire's Friend for helping Buck. If you PM me with Buck's details I'll post this on my Facebook page (essentially my golden rescue page ) and share it with our Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida. I am so surprised Buck has not been vetted and fostered yet, let alone been adopted. Again, thank you for your intervention. Buck deserves a family who loves and protects him. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

JeanieBeth said:


> I read this thread last night and was honestly to upset at the time to respond. Thank you Danny and Claire's Friend for helping Buck. If you PM me with Buck's details I'll post this on my Facebook page (essentially my golden rescue page ) and share it with our Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida. I am so surprised Buck has not been vetted and fostered yet, let alone been adopted. Again, thank you for your intervention. Buck deserves a family who loves and protects him. ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Besides Patty's comments on the phone that Buck is sweet with her dogs and grandchildren, the only other details I know are included in the first post of the thread, including Patty's email address. Wish there was more to tell you


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Patty is coordinating with her daughter to get him into MAGRR.


Danny

Thanks for the update. Hope they get Buck into a rescue soon.


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> Besides Patty's comments on the phone that Buck is sweet with her dogs and grandchildren, the only other details I know are included in the first post of the thread, including Patty's email address. Wish there was more to tell you


I emailed Patty to see what Buck's status is and to offer my help. I'm sending Mojo and positive thoughts to Mr. Buck. He needs to live inside a foster home/forever home, especially with Heartworm and his fears of thunderstorms. Hoping for the best outcome for Buck. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

He is a beautiful dog and I hope they get him into rescue which is really his best chance to be placed in the right home. It's heartbreaking to think how many Buck's are out there.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hope that Patty and her daughter will let you know if they got Buck into the rescue!


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Bumping up for Buck!


----------



## aussieresc

Has Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue been contacted?


----------



## JeanieBeth

I've contacted Middle Tennessee Valley Rescue, my rescue; GRRSWF.org and several friends in rescue. The owner has not filled out the surrender papers for Memphis GRR. Let's hope we can get this boy rescued and placed in the forever home he so deserves. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Memphis Golden Retriever Rescue is rescuing Buck! Mom is filling out the surrender papers. Buck will be safe, an inside family member in his forever home in no time! ????????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Thanks JeanieBeth, that's wonderful news!!


----------



## jennretz

Wonderful news!


----------



## dborgers

This is the perfect GRR for Buck. They adopt a vast majority of goldens to the Northeast where there is a shortage of adoptable goldens. Buck needs some time in a foster home to get acclimated and have a complete health screening.

I'm so happy he has Patty as his advocate. As a golden lover and mom to three goldens (including a service dog), she cares a lot about Buck. WTG!


----------



## dborgers

There are angels (including Patty) looking out for Buck. Check this out (I got approval from Patty to post it):


> "The intake coordinator (at MAGRR) said their Tupelo (MS) rep lives 2 houses down from them and actually knows Buck. He ran to her house in a storm and got in bed with her and her goldens. Wow. What a small golden world!"


WOW! Buck knows the person who'll be doing the transport to Memphis. That'll help him to not feel scared. Soon, he'll be playing with other dogs and sleeping inside. And soon he'll have the person who needs him as much as he needs them. YEAH!!! God is good


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> There are angels (including Patty) looking out for Buck. Check this out (I got approval from Patty to post it):WOW! Buck knows the person who'll be doing the transport to Memphis. That'll help him to not feel scared. Soon, he'll be playing with other dogs and sleeping inside. And soon he'll have the person who needs him as much as he needs them. YEAH!!! God is good


Thank you Patty! You are truly Buck's Gaurdian Angel! No, there are no accidents! :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

dborgers said:


> There are angels (including Patty) looking out for Buck. Check this out (I got approval from Patty to post it):WOW! Buck knows the person who'll be doing the transport to Memphis. That'll help him to not feel scared. Soon, he'll be playing with other dogs and sleeping inside. And soon he'll have the person who needs him as much as he needs them. YEAH!!! God is good [/QUOTE
> 
> I guess it really is a small world. Someone will be very, very lucky to get him.


----------



## Karen519

*Patty,Danny, Susan Marie, Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Memphis Golden Retriever Rescue is rescuing Buck! Mom is filling out the surrender papers. Buck will be safe, an inside family member in his forever home in no time! &#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This news just made my day. You are all angels!
I am so happy for Buck and Buck will be forever grateful for you!


----------



## brianne

Such happy news for Buck! I have been following this thread and was amazed that nobody adopted him immediately upon seeing his picture!

I searched for ages when I was looking for a rescue golden to adopt before I found Chumlee. I would have grabbed a handsome boy like Buck in an instant!

Blessing to all of Buck's Angels for making this happen. You guys rock! :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great news, very happy for this beautiful boy. 

Great job all!

I updated the Thread Title, if his status should change, would someone please PM me?

Thanks!


----------



## Mayve

Awesome news. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Any news when Buck is going to MAGRR?:wavey:
So happy to hear this!:wavey:


----------



## KathyL

His picture is on the MAgrr site!! I tried posting last night but couldn't.

He looks great!!


----------



## dborgers

So happy his story will be one great big happy ending 

Buck's pic on the "Waiting In The Wings" page" (Woo hoo! ):










http://magrr.org/available-goldens/


----------



## dborgers

Buck sure is a handsome fella 

I see doting kids, a king sized bed next to an AC vent, and lots of attention in his future.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Just tried to find Buck's pic and story so I could post it here, but can't get any of the Available Goldens or Waiting in the Wings Goldens on MAGRR to come up.


----------



## KathyL

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Just tried to find Buck's pic and story so I could post it here, but can't get any of the Available Goldens or Waiting in the Wings Goldens on MAGRR to come up.


 Karen, it takes forever to open. Go make your lunch and come back, it'll be there


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

All they have on the "Waiting In The Wings" section of Adoptable Goldens is Buck's pic and his name.


----------



## Karen519

*KathyL*

KathyL

I'm unable to open it at all-it says This page cannot be displayed.


----------



## KathyL

Karen, maybe the site is just really slow or something. I had to keep closing out and re-trying every time I opened the MAGRR site, it would take me several tries to see the available dogs section.


----------



## brianne

*Quote: "I see doting kids, a king sized bed next to an AC vent, and lots of attention in his future."

*And chew toys, belly rubs, treats galore, t-bone steaks and....* 
*


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddle time, ice cream cones, ear rubs, tennis balls, stuffies, his own bed even though he sleeps with his forever family. Most of all, unconditional love. ?
Buck is safe!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*



JeanieBeth said:


> Cuddle time, ice cream cones, ear rubs, tennis balls, stuffies, his own bed even though he sleeps with his forever family. Most of all, unconditional love. &#55357;&#56470;
> Buck is safe!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

*Buck's link finally works!
Beautiful pictures of him-sounds like a WONDERFUL BOY!!
https://magrr.org/available-goldens/buck/*


----------



## KathyL

Yes, I noticed that a little while ago. What a good boy he is.


----------



## bemyangell

I think he looks great for 6 years old.


----------



## KathyL

I was also surprised when I saw they listed him as 6 because his family thought he was more like 3, but since he was a stray originally who really knows.


----------



## dborgers

I got an update from Patty a few days ago, but I"ve been slammed with work and didn't post it then:

"Buck was so calm. He went with the rescue rep tail wagging and loving the attention. From rescue just now:

Buck is at the vet. She will see him this afternoon. After she does a full exam and bloodwork he will go home with his foster mom. He is a love, he sat behind the reception desk and everyone made such a fuss over him!"

"He's getting treated for heartworms. I will let you know when I hear"

Yesterday night:

"Buck finished treatment and did well. He is in a foster home with his brother."


----------



## Bosn'sMom

wonderful updates!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Buck's really cute


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> *Buck's link finally works!
> Beautiful pictures of him-sounds like a WONDERFUL BOY!!
> https://magrr.org/available-goldens/buck/*


I'm so happy to see this thread! Let's hope Buck is adopted asap! 
Love and hugs Buck! ??


----------



## JeanieBeth

Yes!! ????
Thanks Danny for the update!! 
Hopefully Buck will be a foster failure!


----------



## dborgers

He's so cute! I suspect Buck is going to be a snuggle bug in a forever home really soon 

IMO, he doesn't look 6, as MAGRR guesstimated. Maaaaaabe 4.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the wonderful updates.

Karen519, thanks for posting his link at MAGRR.

Buck sounds wonderful, he's going to be gorgeous and someone is going to be very lucky to have him. 

MAGRR adopts to people living in the NE, in case anyone is interested.........


----------



## Mayve

I Am so happy for Buck!


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

Anymore news on Buck?
I agree that he looks younger, but then six is not old at all.
https://magrr.org/available-goldens/buck/

My Tucker will turn 6 on Sept. 14th, and our Tonka will be 5 on Aug. 19th!


----------



## KathyL

Karen519 said:


> Anymore news on Buck?
> I agree that he looks younger, but then six is not old at all.
> https://magrr.org/available-goldens/buck/
> 
> My Tucker will turn 6 on Sept. 14th, and our Tonka will be 5 on Aug. 19th!


 
I noticed early this week that there is an asterisk next to his name which indicates foster family is considering adoption. I am sure they fell in love with him and because he had to have heartworm treatment I think technically he was not available for adoption until September so I think he is home and it's just a matter of formality.


----------



## Eowyn

He is a pretty boy! I hope his foster parents end up foster failures for sure!


----------



## dborgers

_I noticed early this week that there is an asterisk next to his name which indicates foster family is considering adoption. I am sure they fell in love with him and because he had to have heartworm treatment I think technically he was not available for adoption until September so I think he is home and it's just a matter of formality._










He looks really happy. So does the guy running with Buck in the video


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> _I noticed early this week that there is an asterisk next to his name which indicates foster family is considering adoption. I am sure they fell in love with him and because he had to have heartworm treatment I think technically he was not available for adoption until September so I think he is home and it's just a matter of formality._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks really happy. So does the guy running with Buck in the video


Danny: I wouldn't be surprised if they adopt him!


----------



## dborgers

I was forwarded a message *MAGRR *sent Patty (Buck's grandma). Sounds good!!  :


> Buck is doing great! He is getting great nutrition (so important during heartworm treatment) and he is feeling good. *We have a family for him as soon as his Tx is done*. (Yeah!!). Any donations made will go towards his vet bill. thank you so much, we exist 100% on donations and are all volunteer!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

That does sound good for Buck!! Have every faith and confidence that MAGRR will find him a loving home!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update Danny, thanks! Sure Buck will come through his treatments well and be on his way to his forever family soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Anymore updates on Buck?


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

I haven't heard anything new, but when I went to MAGRR's site, they have him listed as "Adopted." I'd guess he's in his new home finishing up his heartworm treatment.

https://magrr.org/available-goldens/

Happy Ending!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Thanks for letting us know! That sounds wonderful!
I should have gone to look on the site!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thanks for all your help with this Danny....again !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful news, thanks for the update, I'll update his thread title too. 

Thanks everyone who helped Buck and made this happen.


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Thanks for all your help with this Danny....again !!


Always a pleasure!  I'm so glad you spotted him. Made all the difference in his life


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*

What a very happy ending for Buck!
Bless you Claire's Friend and Danny!


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm so glad knowing Buck is finally in his Forever Home.


----------



## Mayve

Awesome news


----------



## dborgers

I spoke with Patty today. Buck ls living the life with his new family in New Hampshire. I'll bet he'll really enjoy the cooler temps and probably have lots of fun playing in the snow this winter.

What a happy ending!!


----------



## Karen519

*Buck*



dborgers said:


> I spoke with Patty today. Buck ls living the life with his new family in New Hampshire. I'll bet he'll really enjoy the cooler temps and probably have lots of fun playing in the snow this winter.
> 
> What a happy ending!!


So very happy for Buck and his family!


----------

